# Is TCPSVCS.exe needed?



## techchallenged (Feb 12, 2006)

I am seeking a second opinion on this. I was having a problem all week with the TCPSVCS.exe using up 50-99% of my CPU...causing my computer to be extremely sluggish. I was told by a friend that TCPSVCS.exe was not neccessary and that I could go to 'Add/Delete Components->Network Services and then uncheck the TCP/IP box'. I was willing to do anything at that point so I did just that and I unchecked the box and restarted my computer. Now my CPU is back to normal and my computer isn't freezing up or running slowly.

Still..I would like to know what caused the problem in the first place? Why did the TCPSVCS.exe start use all of my CPU suddenly it seems? I checked for all of the viruses...did all of the scans and nothing major was found. I'm going to redo all of the scans again today just to be sure.

Can anyone tell me more about this TCPSVCS.exe? Thanks

TC


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

tcpsvcs.exe is a part of Microsoft Windows networking components. This essential system process is initiated when the computer uses special TCP/IP networking services such as DHCP, Simple TCP and print services. This program is important for the stable and secure running of your computer and should not be terminated.

More info here: http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/tcpsvcs/

However I would suggest that you scan your computer for virus and spyware pior to deleting a system file. Run trend micros online scan and then download spybot and scan you system.

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

http://www.download.com/Spybot-Search-Destroy/3000-8022_4-10401314.html?tag=lst-0-1

Let us know what those scan find.


----------



## techchallenged (Feb 12, 2006)

*Thanks for your response*

I beat you to the punch (Smile). I ran the two scans you listed prior to checking for a response here. The SpyBot found nothing and the Trend Micro found a Vulnerability in Wordpad. I followed the steps provided by TM to correct that problem. I also ran Microsofts Antispyware Beta...nothing came up.

So I should go back to Add/Delete Microsoft Components and check the box next to TCP/IP??? I'm hesitant to do that because my computer is working so well since I unchecked that box. I have tried printing and everything is working fine but if you say it's important I guess I'll have to trust you (smile).

I'm going to run a couple of more scans now to see what comes up if anything and I'll report back.

I ran Adaware last evening but I will run it again now along with a couple of others....

TC


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Before you delete anything try to disable it first. Start > Run > msconfig (OK) and look at the Services tab. Ckick the box "Hide Windows Services" and you will probably find that service there. Just untick the box and reboot.


----------



## techchallenged (Feb 12, 2006)

*Finished AdAware Scan*

I can't believe it. I scanned my computer last evening in both safe and normal modes with AdAware and it found only a few negligible objects. However, when I just did the scan it came up with the W32.Blaster Worm twice! No other scans found this item. Well I deleted it.... perhaps this was the initial problem? Why didn't it show up before?

Thanks
TC


----------



## techchallenged (Feb 12, 2006)

95five-0 said:


> Before you delete anything try to disable it first. Start > Run > msconfig (OK) and look at the Services tab. Ckick the box "Hide Windows Services" and you will probably find that service there. Just untick the box and reboot.


So are you saying the it is okay to 'delete' TCP/IP now? I didn't delete it initially. I think I just disabled it because I was instructed to go to the control panel and click on Add/Delete Windows Components->click on Networking Services and then uncheck the TCP/IP box and that is what I did earlier. After doing so my computer is running like normal after being extra sluggish for about a week.

My friend told me that most home users don't need this TCP/IP service and that it was okay to disable it. Perhaps my friend was wrong?? I did a check on the computer and found conflicting info about it's importance. So I am sooooo unsure. Thanks for your help.
TC


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

I would have to say since it seems to be running better with it disable to just leave it alone. One other thing you can check is make sure the file is in the windows or the windows\system32 folders. If it is located somewhere else it could be a virus or trojan.


----------



## techchallenged (Feb 12, 2006)

This question may seem a little too 'simple' but could you please tell me where I can locate the Windows or Windows System 32 folders?? 

I'm trying to locate them on my own right now in order to do the check you suggested.

*****Nevermind...... I located it. (smacking myself on the forehead).******

Thanks for that bit of information. I checked and it is where it should be. It's in the System 32 folder.

Thanks so much. You've been more helpful than you could know.
TC


----------



## techchallenged (Feb 12, 2006)

*One last question*

Seems that I have found another 'problem' of sorts. I just ran the Spyware Doctor on my system and it came up with this:

HKLM\System\CurrentContolSet\Enum\Root\Legacy_Wintoolssvc

Spyware Doctor asks that you purchase their program in order for them to delete it. I don't want to buy it. I have so many of these programs on my computer already. Is it neccessary to rid myself of this? Or is it just some leftover 'junk' from when I removed the Wintools earlier? How do I go about deleting it from the registry?

I looked in the registry and saw it there but..didn't want to touch it before knowing what to do with it.

Thanks
TC


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't have tcp/ip services on my computer and it runs fine. I think your problem is related to there being 2 tcp/ip services floating around, one being tcp/ip and the other being tcp/ip version v or VI. tcp/ip is a standard component of windows networking. tcp/ip v is part of a hotfix for limited situations that is not generally needed that causes the symptom you are experiencing. Just leave it disabled. There's no need to delete it.

Consider that spyware doctor found a problem and is trying to sell you a fix. Several times a week someone tells me my registry contains errors and tries to sell me there registry repair tool. Download panda software's titanium. It will fix what it finds for free for 30 days.

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/titanium2006_part.htm


----------



## techchallenged (Feb 12, 2006)

*Thank You so much.*

I was awaiting a reply to this. Thank you for your input. The TCP/IP that I had on my computer was the 'Simple' version. I never noticed it giving me trouble until a few days ago. I'm so glad I was just able to 'uncheck' it in order to get my computer running normally again. I think I'm better off without it...(SMILE).

Also, you are so right about some of these antimalware products. They are scammers. The purposely try to scare you into thinking that some minor problem is major and their product is the only thing that can save you and your computer...lol. I learned the hard way years ago to not fall for that. Wasted money on a couple of useless security products. Never again...
Thanks for the recommendation. I'll try that one.

TC


----------

